# [VMWare] Virtual Gentoo 3.9.0 x64 KDE 4.10.2 FR

## hagar-dunor

Edit 17 nov 2013

Les versions suivantes c'est ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-964410.html

Je n'ai plus le temps de maintenir une version FR. La version que vous trouverez ci dessus a un clavier FR en option, suffit de cliquer sur "us/fr" en bas à droite pour alterner le clavier international et FR.

----------

## brokenHeart

Bonjour et merci pour cette image !

Je suis en train de faire un peu la même chose mais comme j'ai des besoins spécifiques (Même pas sûr d'avoir besoin d'X) je vais continuer mon projet et/ou récupérer ton image pour m'inspirer de certaines choses   :Wink: 

Comme c'est mon premier post sur ce forum, je vais me présenter rapidement :

J'ai commencé à installer des Linux il y a tellement longtemps que je ne saurais le dire exactement ... 15 ans ou plus (milieu des années 90 (Slackware d'avant les CD ^^ et internet parlait anglais)). J'ai ensuite professionnellement installé et administré des Unix (Toutes archi.), des serveurs Windows et des BDD Oracle. Je suis resté scotché un bon moment sur OpenBSD ... mais je trouve que Gentoo est un des plus beau Linux et je n'installe plus que lui sur mes machines depuis déjà quelques temps (Je l'ai même installée sur un HP Vectra VL400 Socket 370 Intel Celeron (Fanless) avec X, mais il n'arrivait même pas à faire tourner VLC / Des semaines !! de compilation    :Rolling Eyes:  ) ... 

Je répète actuellement sur mon VMware (W7 64 / Core i7) l'installation d'un gros serveur DLNA (8To) pour mon réseau perso. sur une machine ancienne (Un P4 Cedar Mill / 4Go de ram) mais qui ne fera probablement tourner qu'un Gentoo ... Donc pour l'instant je reste en genkernel et je ne sais pas trop comment ce vieux P4 va gérer mes gros disques et le boot sur SSD (BIOS ancien + ICH7R). Il faudra que j'aille creuser dans les optimisations du noyau, de grub, des filesystems, etc ... et trafiquer un peu Serviio (le serveur DLNA que je compte installer) qui me convient, mais j'aime aller bidouiller dans les bases de données, l'organisation des  données dans la leur (une Derby) ne me plait que partiellement. Au départ, je voulais partir sur un NAS mais je n'étais vraiment pas sûr des fonctions de transcodage médias disponibles sur ce type de machine et comme j'utilise plusieurs lecteurs DLNA assez basiques (dont celui d'Orange l'UHD87 ou celui d'une smart TV premier prix ...) je me suis dirigé vers cette solution plus souple pour un investissement comparable.

... Moi aussi j'aurais mis KDE ...   :Wink: 

@++ et bonne continuation à tous.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour BrokenHeart, et bienvenue sur le forum !

Personnellement, je ne te conseillerais pas de débuter Gentoo avec une image pré-installée, mais de suivre "La Voie" en installant Gentoo via le manuel. C'est plus pédagogique.

Sinon, autant prendre une distribution binaire.

----------

## brokenHeart

Merci XavierMiller,

Je suis bien parti sur une installation classique en suivant le manuel   :Very Happy:  mais dans un VMWare en mode Bridged (en attendant de recevoir du matériel que j'attends pour mon serveur). Ça me permet d'anticiper les problèmes (d'affiner ou de personnaliser les fichiers de config.  car lorsque je vais devoir compiler sur un P4, je préfère autant que ça ne plante pas ...) et puis il me fallait un serveur TFTPd/DHCPd (et éventuellement DISTCCd, ça peut aider après ...) sur mon réseau, car j'envisage d'installer en PXE et la doc Gentoo des Méthodes alternatives d'installation ne décrit la procédure PXE qu'à partir d'un autre Gentoo (et j'ai pas envie de chercher à faire autrement même si je l'ai déjà fait souvent)   :Razz:   ...

----------

## xaviermiller

ici: http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_PXE_network_booting

basé sur Gentoo

----------

## hagar-dunor

@brokenheart

Autant je suis fan de Gentoo pour presque tout, autant pour du pur stockage, mon conseil pour ce qu'il vaut est de regarder du coté de ZFS et des systèmes qui supportent nativement ce filesystem. Une fois qu'on y a gouté, pratiqué un peu, et surtout l'avoir vu à l'oeuvre, impossible de revenir à autre chose.

Si tu aimes te faire mal   :Wink:   regarde du coté d'Openindiana, ou de FreeBSD vu que tu as pratiqué un peu. Sinon dans le tout fait avec des capacités UPnP regarde Nas4Free, pas de transcodage par contre.

----------

## brokenHeart

Hello et merci pour tout ces conseils éclairés. 

J'ai d'ailleurs récupéré le rescue cd car j'avais besoin de redimensionner une de mes partitions et avant cela pour plus de sécurité de les sauvegarder.

Pour le FreeNAS j'avais déjà regardé à un moment et effectivement 2/3 choses ne m'avaient pas plu, par contre je vais voir pour ZFS.

L'offre logicielle Linux est plus dense et la base d'utilisateurs plus importante, c'est une des raisons qui m'ont ramené vers cet OS. 

Dans l'utilisation que je compte faire de mon serveur, je n'ai pas vraiment besoin de performances extrêmes mais de facilités d'optimisations, de fiabilité, d’adaptabilité système et d'aptitudes multimédia. Par contre j'ai d'autres serveurs en préparation ...

++

----------

